# t spec set ups



## craftmastaschiz (Sep 10, 2003)

hi i have a t spec and it hooks up perfect in oval and i was wondering if anyone had a good set up for onroad like what springs and oil etc. 

thanks craig


----------



## sean cant drive (Feb 22, 2004)

all i know is that the first thing you have to do is get the car square, many of them come out of the box a little pitched and you have to remove the upper brace and bend it straight.


----------



## craftmastaschiz (Sep 10, 2003)

sean cant drive said:


> all i know is that the first thing you have to do is get the car square, many of them come out of the box a little pitched and you have to remove the upper brace and bend it straight.


yea i no u told me at the race ryan


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

Just set it up like a tc3 they have some similarities and when i drove your it seems similar to my tc3


----------



## craftmastaschiz (Sep 10, 2003)

kybob said:


> Just set it up like a tc3 they have some similarities and when i drove your it seems similar to my tc3


yea but u never really ran it at the track yet u only ran ur bmi tc3 at ur house it is different ull see


----------

